# Leakage from NSA = new ransomware attacking countries immediately (Wana Decrypt0r 2.0)



## Handy92 (May 13, 2017)

https://translate.google.pl/translate?sl=pl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&u=https://sekurak.pl/wyciek-z-nsa-nowy-ransomware-blyskawicznie-atakujacy-kolejne-kraje-wana-decrypt0r-2-0/&edit-text=

Windows security update for WindowsXD https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com/msrc/2017/05/12/customer-guidance-for-wannacrypt-attacks/

Some technics http://blog.emsisoft.com/2017/05/12/wcry-ransomware-outbreak/

*Frankfurt *railway station.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 13, 2017)

I don't understand what this has to do with FreeBSD or why this reddit-like post is put here.  I also don't understand how people put faith in web sites that claim knowledge of the internal workings of the most secret organization on the planet while ignoring the spy agencies of all the other countries in the world doing the exact same thing.


----------



## Handy92 (May 13, 2017)

I paste as a curiosity in offtopic section. I thought safety matters could interest anyone...

Is exist FreeBSD IRC, or something?


----------



## Dr.Topaz (May 14, 2017)

Yup ,ransomware is getting more popular lately,Do not open any emails that do not have any connection with you.If anybody is on windows do not ignore the latest patch from windows.

_sigh _If we could only track bitcoins.

Handy92 =  https://wiki.freebsd.org/action/show/IRC/Channels?action=show&redirect=IrcChannels

(the irc channel)


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 14, 2017)

Handy92 said:


> Is exist FreeBSD IRC, or something?


https://www.freebsd.org/community/irc.html

When I first saw your post, I thought it was a typical reddit-like, fad post about the NSA which is very tiresome and I'm betting 80% of them are unfounded, to use a polite term, so I apologize for jumping on you like that.


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2017)

drhowarddrfine said:


> fad post about the NSA which is very tiresome and I'm betting 80% of them are unfounded, to use a polite term


Hardy har har har.

I have to whole heartly disagree.

All the beans are on the table now.


----------



## Phishfry (May 15, 2017)

Who was it that weaponized these exploits anyway? If the exploits had been disclosed then this would have never happened.
Choose cyber offense over cyber defense and get pie in the face.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 15, 2017)

Phishfry This is getting too politicial but until someone shows a NSA insider who steps up and says they did this, I can only assume it could be someone like Anonymous who actually did this but pretending to be the NSA. If you have proof otherwise, I'd like to see that but, still, I don't like this political nonsense and guesswork about things no one knows or has proof of.


----------



## SirDice (May 15, 2017)

Topic closed as it's turning into a political debate really fast.


----------

